
Samsung Galaxy Fold review: The future is an ugly disappointment - feross
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1578203
======
ksaj
> Since the Fold doesn't run in tablet mode, websites default to the mobile
> version

I translate that to mean "You'll see a lot less ads." I generally read mobile
sites and pages even from my laptop for that very reason. I like the built-in
assumption that there is no active code execution available, which impacts
malware exposure as a pleasant side effect. And I prefer the simplest layouts
anyway. For my purposes, gopher doesn't suck. Fancy widgets and auto-playing
videos drive me nuts. Especially when they're unrelated to the textual content
I was actually clicking for.

Also, the complaints about how thick it is: it seems obvious that if you want
a double-sized screen, you are going get a double-sized phone regardless if it
is flat or folded. Get a delicate chain and carry it like a little purse.

